# Pulaski County



## gibby83 (Apr 22, 2013)

Pulaski County hunting


----------



## gibby83 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm new to this site, but have found it helpful. I am new to Missouri, about 4 months now so I finding hunting areas has been difficult. I have finally started finding them this weekend though, 6 on Saturday, 10 on Sunday and about 20 today. I think the season is finally hear. The family back in Kentucky has been finding them for about 2 weeks now so I was beginning to worry that I was going to miss our. Has anyone else been finding in this area?


----------



## vibrantenergies (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm close, southern Phelps county. They've been sporadic, but the last few warm nights and the huge rain a few days ago should make tomorrow and the next day flush out pretty well, hopefully. The cold two nights coming after that won't help though! I think this late season is going tlo be a nice and long one!


----------



## gibby83 (Apr 22, 2013)

Well I just got back in town after being gone since the 23 and was worried that I would miss the season. Went out today and cleaned up. In about 45 min I picked a grocery sack and a half of big yellows. Didn't count them but I was more than satisfied. Some were starting to dryout a bit, but there was some small greys that were only an inch or two tall. I think the season should last a bit longer with the cool temps and the rain. Is anyone else still seeing young ones out there or just older ones?


----------

